# pppoe Kompression?

## GeneralFailure

Hallo Leute,

 ich versuche Kompression mit PPPoE zu machen. PPPoE läuft, nur unter keinen Umständen mit Kompression.

Und es geht nicht. Mein System ist 2.6.25-gentoo-r1, im Kernel habe ich einstellt:

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOL2TP=m

Das wird auch richtig geladen

ppp_synctty             9216  0 

ppp_async              11136  1 

ppp_deflate             5760  0 

zlib_deflate           19224  2 ppp_deflate,deflate

zlib_inflate           16000  2 ppp_deflate,deflate

pppoe                  12736  2 

pppox                   3980  1 pppoe

ppp_generic            27156  14 bsd_comp,ppp_synctty,ppp_async,ppp_deflate,pppoe,pppox

slhc                    6400  1 ppp_generic

In den /etc/modules.d/ppp steht

alias char-major-108    ppp_generic

alias /dev/ppp          ppp_generic

alias tty-ldisc-3       ppp_async

alias tty-ldisc-13      n_hdlc

alias tty-ldisc-14      ppp_synctty

alias ppp-compress-18   ppp_mppe

alias ppp-compress-21   bsd_comp

alias ppp-compress-24   ppp_deflate

alias ppp-compress-26   ppp_deflate

alias net-pf-24         pppoe

Wenn ich also mit dem zur Zeit temporären Befehl die Verbindung aufbaue 

/usr/sbin/pppd plugin rp-pppoe.so persist holdoff 60 defaultroute mru 1492 mtu 1492 user "test0@test0.ch" eth1 linkname ppp0 hide-password debug dump deflate 15,15 bsdcomp 15,15 predictor1

Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.

RP-PPPoE plugin version 3.3 compiled against pppd 2.4.4

pppd options in effect:

debug		# (from command line)

holdoff 60		# (from command line)

persist		# (from command line)

linkname ppp0		# (from command line)

dump		# (from command line)

plugin rp-pppoe.so		# (from command line)

user test0@test0.ch		# (from command line)

eth1		# (from command line)

eth1		# (from command line)

mru 1492		# (from command line)

mtu 1492		# (from command line)

hide-password		# (from command line)

defaultroute		# (from command line)

bsdcomp 15		# (from command line)

deflate 15		# (from command line)

predictor1		# (from command line)

So erscheint im Debug Folgendes, ich interpretiere:

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: PADS: Service-Name: ''

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: PPP session is 74

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: using channel 45

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: Using interface ppp0

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: Connect: ppp0 <--> eth1

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x1582725d>]

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1492> <magic 0x1582725d>]

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x6 <pcomp> <mru 1492> <magic 0xb834f3a8> <auth pap> <mrru 2048> <ssnhf> <endpoint [MAC:00:15:17:6a:63:cc]>]

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x6 <pcomp> <mrru 2048> <ssnhf>]

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x7 <mru 1492> <magic 0xb834f3a8> <auth pap>]

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x7 <mru 1492> <magic 0xb834f3a8> <auth pap>]

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: sent [PAP AuthReq id=0x1 user="test0@test0.ch" password=<hidden>]

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: rcvd [PAP AuthAck id=0x1 "Welcome"]

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: Remote message: Welcome

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: PAP authentication succeeded

Erfolgreiche Authentisierung

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: peer from calling number 00:15:17:6A:63:CD authorized

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 0.0.0.0>]

Ich frage nach einer IP

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <addr 10.1.213.66> <compress VJ 0f 00>]

Und bekomme sie inkl. der Van  Jacobson Kompression

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: sent [IPCP ConfRej id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 00>]

Ich lehne die VJ Kompression ab.

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: rcvd [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15>]

Mir wird von der Gegenstelle die deflate Kompression angeboten.

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1]

Ich biete (duplex) keine Kompression an

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: sent [CCP ConfRej id=0x1 <deflate 15>]

Und lehne die deflate Kompression ab.

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x1 <addr 10.1.213.96>]

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <addr 10.1.213.96>]

Ich habe meine IP erhalten und akzeptiert

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <addr 10.1.213.66>]

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0x2 <addr 10.1.213.66>]

Ich habe mein GW erhalten und akzeptiert.

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: rcvd [CCP ConfAck id=0x1]

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: rcvd [CCP ConfReq id=0x2]

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: sent [CCP ConfAck id=0x2]

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x2 <addr 10.1.213.96>]

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: local  IP address 10.1.213.96

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: remote IP address 10.1.213.66

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 30725)

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 30725), status = 0x0

Die Skripte sind leer, ebenso die /etc/ppp/options

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: rcvd [CCP TermReq id=0x3]

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: CCP terminated by peer

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: sent [CCP TermAck id=0x3]

May 19 23:01:07 machine-00 pppd[30711]: Compression disabled by peer.

Mein Gegenüber hat sich nachdem ich keine Kompression verstand mit mir auf keine Kompression geeinigt. Und fertig......

Ich habe rp-pppoe schon probiert mit gleichem Erfolg. Fragen um deren Hilfe ich ersuche: 

Warum lehne ich die deflate Kompression ab? 

Warum biete ich trotz der Kommandozeile keine Kompression an?

Ich habe auf der Suche nach einer Lösung gelesen, dass PPPoE keine Kompression unterstützt, ist das richtig?

Oder weiss jemand, wie ich die Kompression in PPPoE verwenden kann - das wäre mir am liebsten...

Vielen Dank und Grüsse,

Michael

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Networking & Security to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

